# Mexi Shells...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Sep 24, 2002)

Mexi Shells 

Yield: 6 servings. 

18 uncooked jumbo pasta shells 
4 (8 ounce) cans no-salt-added tomato sauce 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon chile powder 
2 teaspoons ground cumin 
3/4 pound extra-lean ground beef 
1 small onion -- chopped (about 1/4 cup) 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh cilantro 
1 (4 ounce) can chopped green chiles -- drained 
1 (15 ounce) can chile beans in sauce -- undrained 
1 cup shredded part-skim Mozzarella cheese (4 ounces) 

Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Cook and drain pasta shells as directed on 
package. While pasta is cooking, mix tomato sauce, flour, chile powder 
and 2 teaspoons cumin; reserve. Cook ground beef and onion in 2-quart 
saucepan over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until beef is brown; 
drain. Stir in 1 teaspoon cumin, the cilantro, green chiles and chile 
beans. 

Pour 1 cup of the reserved tomato sauce mixture into ungreased 
rectangular baking dish, 13 × 9 × 2 inches. Spoon about 1 1/2 
tablespoons beef mixture into each pasta shell. Place filled sides up on 
sauce in dish. Pour remaining tomato sauce mixture over shells. Sprinkle 
with cheese. Cover and bake 30 minutes. Let stand uncovered 10 minutes. 

Per Serving: 429 Calories; 11g Fat (25.5% calories from fat); 26g 
Protein; 48g Carbohydrate; 8g Dietary Fiber; 45mg Cholesterol; 493mg Sodium. ++++ Exchanges: 2 Grain(Starch); 2 1/2 Lean Meat; 3 Vegetable; 1/2 Fat.


----------

